# Nor Tech screw wood splitter



## rowerwet (Sep 20, 2013)

anybody know anything about this splitter or ever ran one?
I just bought it off of CL $100, it doesn't spark but has compression. 
The seller told me he used it for the past ten years, he bought it used after borrowing it from a neighbor. Now his body is too stiff to take working the wood on the ground level.
The seller also gave me a new condenser and points. It has an old briggs and stratton 9 horse motor. gonna have some fun learning an old engine.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 20, 2013)

Ya did better on the chainsaw deal.


----------



## fossil (Sep 20, 2013)

I wouldn't touch that thing with a ten foot split.


----------



## shawn6596 (Sep 20, 2013)

try not to use it on tough stuff.  They are fast and very popular in europe.  I would consider making it electric.


----------



## rowerwet (Sep 21, 2013)

I like gas, I get 100 low lead for free from work, they guy who sumps the trucks and tanks gives me the sumped fuel. I burn in my chainsaw, lawnmowers, snowblower, generator, etc. Unlike todays stinky gas, 100 low lead especially with two stroke oil is a smell I would like as an after shave...


----------



## Gary_602z (Sep 21, 2013)

I would hate to get a glove or piece of clothing wrapped up in it. Just looks like a accident waiting to happen!

Gary


----------



## shawn6596 (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't understand the fear.  Not just this machine, all machines.  With the proper precaution this can be a very safe and effective  machine to use.


----------



## rowerwet (Sep 21, 2013)

as someone who split close to 100 cords of wood with a supersplit http://www.supersplit.com/ and an old homemade hydraulic splitter while I was at bible school (the teachers got wood for heating, the students split, stacked and delivered it to help keep tuition low) I prefer the supersplit, I believe it is the most dangerous type, but the only one I lost a glove to was the hydraulic one, go figure...
screw splitters aren't big in the US but plenty of people in Europe use them, I believe this is more related to our stupid product liability sue happy lawyers than anything else. Much of the cost of every chain saw, log splitter, lawn mower, hedge trimmer etc. today is to pay the Insurance and lawyers, another huge hidden "stupid tax" mostly caused by people who won't take responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## rowerwet (Sep 21, 2013)

I think if I survived a supersplit I can make do with a screw splitter, just like everyone else with a reasonable one. PTO driven ones with no kill switch are dangerous, the ones that bolt onto the lugs of your truck with no kill switch, dangerous and likely to run away on a big round if you aren't smart enough to park against a tree.
this unit is shut off by grounding the exposed spark plug lead, once I replace the broken tab on top it will give me enough safety as far as I see it.


----------



## begreen (Sep 21, 2013)

In Bulgaria we saw a bunch of geezers cutting up big limbs with an open blade, 24" chop saw. No lawyers there.


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 22, 2013)

Ive used the Supersplit for year way back. Great machine, Second to none!
Much safer than a screw splitter IMO.
There is someone on here that uses a screw splitter. I think off a tractor PTO, but I forget who.


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 5, 2013)

It's alive! It's Alive

all it took was a $17 coil, just converted a ton of my wood to splits. 
funny thing, it does better in oak than knotty pine, (it took the chainsaw to free that one)


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 5, 2013)

big oak crotch I couldn't lift, tears right apart


----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks dangerous. My luck it would turn on me.


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 5, 2013)

I've got some video of that happening too, and how I stop it with out killing the motor and chopping it off with an axe like the last guy did when it happened. you should see the nicks (gouges!) in the screw threads from all the axe bites! I can't imagine what the axe edge looked like!


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 7, 2013)

Hogwildz said:


> Ive used the Supersplit for year way back. Great machine, Second to none!
> Much safer than a screw splitter IMO.
> There is someone on here that uses a screw splitter. I think off a tractor PTO, but I forget who.


 
Probably mine hogz.

I still own it but have moved on to a husky 22. I am faster with the husky and much safer.

Yes, sometimes the dan g thing would screw into a big round and not split it. There is no reverse on these things so you need to widdle/chop/slice away the roudn to get it off.

With the right wood, straight grained small stuff under 18", the screw was quite fun and fast.


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 7, 2013)

pine will kill it, oak, no matter how big or twisted just pops apart


----------



## mellow (Oct 8, 2013)

I could split with an axe faster than that thing, especially with a fiskars.


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't split that long with the Fiskars, a work injury a few years ago makes my elbow have issues. Last time it flared up I couldn't move my elbow when I woke up the next day


----------

